# ME: función sintáctica



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si en estos ejemplos ME funciona como complemento directo:

1. Me sometí a una investigación = I submitted to an investigation.
2. Me sometí a un régimen = I went on a diet.
3. Me sometí a la quimioterapia = I underwent chemotherapy.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si en estes ejemplos ME funciona como complemento directo:
> 
> 1. Me sometí a una investigación = I submitted to an investigation.
> 2. Me sometí a un régimen = I went on a diet.
> 3. Me sometí a la quimioterapia = I underwent chemotherapy.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



No. En esos ejemplos, me funciona como pronombre reflexivo. Mire aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=someterse


----------



## Pitt

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> No. En esos ejemplos, me funciona como pronombre reflexivo. Mire aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=someterse


 
En mi opinión ME es un pronombre reflexivo, pero en estos ejemplos tiene la función de complemento directo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> No. En esos ejemplos, me funciona como pronombre reflexivo. Mire aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=someterse


 "Reflexive pronoun" refers to any pronoun, me, te, se, nos, os,  that agrees with subject. But the syntactic role of the reflexive pronoun can be a direct object (me miro en el espejo), indirect object (me lavo las manos) or it can have no syntactic role and simply be a morpheme of the verb (me dormí anoche).

In the case of 'someterse' I'm not sure that I agree with Pitt's conclusion. Based on what we learned in the long thread on this topic - I think that 'someterse' has an established intransitive meaning and therefore the pronoun may simply be a morpheme. Only in the first example (submitting oneself to an investigation) does it seem like the pronoun could be a Direct Object

Let's see what the natives say.

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si en estes estos ejemplos ME funciona como complemento directo:
> 
> 1. Me sometí a una investigación = I submitted to an investigation. *(CD)*
> 2. Me sometí a un régimen = I went on a diet. *(morfema)*
> 3. Me sometí a la quimioterapia = I underwent chemotherapy. *(morfema)*



Como dije en el otro hilo con 'someterse': 
Cuando el significado = 'be submitted to' en inglés o alemán, opino que el pronombre es CD. Pero cuando el significado = 'undergo/go on' como en (undergo surgery/go on a diet) entonces opino que el significado es intransitivo y el pronombre tendría que considerarse como una morfema.

Pero a ver si opinan los nativos,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Como dije en el otro hilo con 'someterse':
> Cuando el significado = 'be submitted to' en inglés o alemán, opino que el pronombre es CD. Pero cuando el significado = 'undergo/go on' como en (undergo surgery/go on a diet) entonces opino que el significado es intransitivo y el pronombre tendría que considerarse como una morfema.
> 
> Pero a ver si opinan los nativos,
> Grant


 
A mí también me gustaría saber la opinión de los nativos.

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> A mí también me gustaría saber la opinión de los nativos.
> 
> Pitt



Creo que Ynez ya nos ha dicho en el otro hilo que, para ella, todos usos de «someterse» se puede convertir en 'ser + sometido' -- y eso es nuestra prueba para comprobar si o no el pronombre es CD. 

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Creo que Ynez ya nos ha dicho en el otro hilo que, para ella, todos usos de «someterse» se pueden convertir en 'ser + sometido' -- y eso es nuestra prueba para comprobar si o no el pronombre es CD.
> 
> Grant


 
Creo que en todos estos ejemplos es posible la pasiva (ser + sometido):

1. Me sometí a una investigación > Fui sometido a una investagación.
2. Me sometí a una dieta > Fui sometido a una dieta.
3. Me sometí a la quimioterapia > Fui sometido a la quimioterapia.

Por tanto creo que ME es un complemento directo.

¿Es correcto así?

Pitt


----------



## Ynez

Yo de _someterse_ no he opinado nada hasta ahora, y es que me resulta muy difícil porque no es un verbo muy normal. Todas las expresiones que aparecen en el mensaje original no son algo que yo diga normalmente.

Más tarde u otro día intentaré aclararme un poco sobre todo esto


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Yo de _someterse_ no he opinado nada hasta ahora, y es que me resulta muy difícil porque no es un verbo muy normal. Todas las expresiones que aparecen en el mensaje original no son algo que yo diga normalmente.
> 
> Más tarde u otro día intentaré aclararme un poco sobre todo esto


 
Ynez, he sacado los ejemplos de este diccionario:

*►someterse* _verbo reflexivo_ 
*1* _(a un poder, una ley, voluntad)_ to submit: *nos sometimos a una investigación,* we submitted to an investigation 
*2* _(a una acción física, tratamiento)_ *se sometió a un régimen,* he went on a diet
*te someterás a la quimioterapia,* you will undergo chemotherapy

- Diccionario Espasa Concise: Español-Inglés English-Spanish
© Espasa-Calpe, S.A., Madrid 2000

Pitt


----------



## Vikingo

Yo opinaría que el verbo "someterse" está en la misma tanda que "meterse" e "involucrarse", verbos que, según Butt & Benjamin, son intransitivos. Con la prueba de cambiar la frase a pasiva, estáis aplicando el verbo transitivo "someter", que también cambia el significado un poco. "Ser sometido" no me parece tan voluntario como "someterse".En todo caso, ¿de dónde habéis sacado esa prueba?Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Sí, Pitt. Si yo no he pensado que sean incorrectos, solo que no son normales. Antes de intentar pensar más sobre esto, mi primera impresión es que el uso más normal de_ someter _es este:

R.A.E.
2. tr. Conquistar, subyugar, pacificar un pueblo, provincia, etc. U. t. c. prnl. (la 1 en tu diccionario)
6. tr. Hacer que alguien o algo reciba o soporte cierta acción. U. t. c. prnl. (la 2 en tu diccionario)

La acepción 2 como transitivo o intransitivo:

_Los romanos sometieron a los pobladores indígenas.
La población se sometió a los nuevos invasores romanos.
_

Y la acepción 6 creo que se utiliza más en su forma pasiva:

_La enferma fue sometida a un nuevo tratamiento de... = La enferma se sometió a un nuevo tratamiento de...
Los estudiantes se sometieron a una investigación que... = Los estudiantes fueron sometidos a una investigación que..._


Lo que quería decir es que me resulta muy difícil examinar un verbo cuando no es algo que use normalmente 



Por ejemplo, "someterse a una dieta" seguro que es correcto, pero yo estoy acostumbrada a oír "ponerse a dieta".


----------



## Pitt

Ynez, te agradezco mucho tu detallada aclaración. Creo que también en tus ejemplos SE es un complemento directo:

La población se [C.D.] sometió a los invasores.
Los estudiantes se [C.D.] sometieron a una investigación.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Ynez, te agradezco mucho tu detallada aclaración. Creo que también en tus ejemplos SE es un complemento directo:
> 
> La población se [C.D.] sometió a los invasores.
> Los estudiantes se [C.D.] sometieron a una investigación.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?



Aquí, de nuevo tenemos un problema usando ejemplos con 'se'. En los dos arriba, y hasta más común, se entenderían también como 'pasiva refleja'.

La población se sometió a los invasores. = La población la sometieron los invasores. = La población fue sometida (a los invasores) por los invasores.

Lo mismo para la segunda:
Los estudiantes (un grupo no distinto) se sometieron a una investigación. = Los estudiantes los sometieron a una investigación. = Los estudiantes fueron sometidos (por alguien) a una investigación. 

Come he dicho antes -- es mejor intentar ejemplos sin 'se' como para evitar ambigüedades potenciales.

Para mí, como dijo Vikingo -- la diferencia es en 'voluntario' versus 'involuntario'. Voluntario, el pronombre es 'CD'. Involuntario, el pronombre es parte de un verbo intransitivo/pronominal.

Grant


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Ynez, te agradezco mucho tu detallada aclaración. Creo que también en tus ejemplos SE es un complemento directo:
> 
> La población se [C.D.] sometió a los invasores.
> Los estudiantes se [C.D.] sometieron a una investigación.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?



Te iba a decir que "someterse" en la primera es como "ceder". Fui a comprobar ceder en la RAE y hay una acepción que dice:

4. intr. Rendirse, someterse.

En la segunda ya viste que para mí "se sometieron" es pasiva refleja.

Lo de C.D o no...ya lo sabes tú mejor que yo


----------



## Pitt

Creo que todo depende del contexto. Lo veo así:

Acción voluntaria  = verbo someterse

La población se [C.D.] sometió a los invasores.
Los estudiantes se [C.D.] sometieron a una investigación.

Acción involuntaria = verbo someter

Se sometió la población [Sujeto] = Pasiva refleja
Se sometió a los estudiantes [C.D.] a una investigación = Se impersonal

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Creo que todo depende del contexto. Lo veo así:
> 
> Acción voluntaria  = verbo someterse
> 
> La población se [C.D.] sometió a los invasores.
> Los estudiantes se [C.D.] sometieron a una investigación.
> 
> Acción involuntaria = verbo someter
> 
> Se sometió la población [Sujeto] = Pasiva refleja
> Se sometió a los estudiantes [C.D.] a una investigación = Se impersonal
> 
> Pitt



No -- Hay ambegüedad al usar ejemplos con SE con este verbo. Tu análisis sí es posible -- pero no es el único. 

En todos tus ejemplos someter (pasiva o impersonal) o someterse (voluntaria o involuntaria) son posibles.

Y estudiantes pueden ser 'impersonal o pasiva refleja' - dependiendo del contexto.

Haz tu pregunta usando más ejemplos con 'me' como al principio lo cual es el tema de este hilo.  Evitará la confusión con SE.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

Creo que en los ejemplos originarios de este hilo ME es un complemento directo, ya que es posible la pasiva:

1. Me sometí / Fui sometido a una investigación.
2. Me sometí / Fui sometido a una dieta.
3. Me sometí / Fui sometido a la quimioterapia.

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Creo que en los ejemplos originarios de este hilo ME es un complemento directo, ya que es posible la pasiva:
> 
> 1. Me sometí / Fui sometido a una investigación.
> 2. Me sometí / Fui sometido a una dieta.
> 3. Me sometí / Fui sometido a la quimioterapia.
> 
> Pitt



Quería decir usa "me" en los mismos contextos como tus ejemplos con SE. Habrá una resulta diferente..


----------



## FJaviD

Pitt said:


> Creo que en los ejemplos originarios de este hilo ME es un complemento directo, ya que es posible la pasiva:
> 
> 1. Me sometí / Fui sometido a una investigación.
> 2. Me sometí / Fui sometido a una dieta.
> 3. Me sometí / Fui sometido a la quimioterapia.
> 
> Pitt


 

Las PASIVAS perfrásticas que has construido son gramaticalmente correctas y es muy frecuente encontrar oraciones con el verbo SOMETER construidas de tal forma. Sin embargo si tomamos cualquiera de estas oraciones, tal como están construidas

*Fui sometido a una investigación*

observamos que el _complemento agente_ más natural que quedaría implícito sería "por alguien" y no "por mí". Es decir,

*Fui sometido a una investigación* --> Llevaría a transformar esta oración a ---> *Alguien me [CD] sometió a una investigación*

Sería muy extraño decir: "Fui sometido a una investigación por mí mismo"

Quizás por eso tu argumento puede despertar ciertos reparos inicialmente.

Sin embargo, creo que deberíamos dejarnos guiar por el sentido común: si cuando "alguien somete a otro a algo" consideramos a ese "otro" como CD, cuando soy yo mismo el que "me someto a algo", quizás deberíamos optar por aplicar el mismo análisis.

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Pitt

FJaviD said:


> Sin embargo, creo que deberíamos dejarnos guiar por el sentido común: si cuando "alguien somete a otro a algo" consideramos a ese "otro" como CD, cuando soy yo mismo el que "me someto a algo", quizás deberíamos optar por aplicar el mismo análisis.


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Lo veo así: Si tengo la intención de someterme a algo creo que es posible añadir _a mí mismo_. Por tanto para mí ME es un complemento directo:

Me [C.D.] sometí (a mí mismo) a una investigación.
Me [C.D.] sometí (a mí mismo) a una dieta.
Me [C.D.] sometí (a mi mismo) a la quimioterapia.

¿Qué opinas?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Si tengo la intención de someterme a algo creo que es posible añadir_ a mí mismo_.
> Por tanto para mí ME es un complemento directo:
> 
> Me [C.D.] sometí (a mí mismo) a una investigación.
> Me [C.D.] sometí (a mí mismo) a una dieta.
> Me [C.D.] sometí (a mi mismo) a la quimioterapia.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


Sí. Si tienes la intención, entonces el pronombre es un CD. Si no -- entonces se considera el
pronombre como una morfema del verbo.

Y justo porque el pronombre átono es un CD - no se sigue necesariamente que el verbo es
reflexivo. No creo, en - Me miro en el espejo -- que hablemos del 'mirarse', el verbo sí mismo,
como siendo 'reflexivo'. 

¿Me entiendes?
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí. Si tienes la intención, entonces el pronombre es un CD. Si no -- entonces se considera el
> pronombre como una morfema del verbo.
> 
> Y justo porque el pronombre átono es un CD - no se sigue necesariamente que el verbo es reflexivo. No creo, en - Me miro en el espejo -- que hablemos del 'mirarse', el verbo sí mismo,
> como siendo 'reflexivo'.
> 
> ¿Me entiendes?
> Grant


 
No sé si te he entendido bien.

Creo que en estos ejemplos ME es un complemento directo:

Me [C.D.] lavo.
Me [C.D.] miro en el espejo.

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> No sé si te he entendido bien.
> 
> Creo que en estos ejemplos ME es un complemento directo:
> 
> Me [C.D.] lavo.
> Me [C.D.] miro en el espejo.
> 
> Pitt



Si en ambos casos -- es CD. Pero no hay verbo mirarse = reflexivo. Pero sí hay verbo 'lavarse' = reflexivo. 

Piensa de ello así: Todos los verbos reflexivos llevan el pronombre átono como un CD - pero 'no todos' los verbos que pueden llevar el pronombre átono como CD son 'reflexivos'. Algunos son sencillamente transitivos y uno de los objetos que pueden ser el CD es "el yo". Lavarse es 'reflexivo'. Mirar + se - no lo es.

Grant


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.
Yo también lo veo como FJaviD.
El régimen general de funcionamiento del verbo _someter_ diría que es: Sujeto + someter + algo/alguien (OD) a algo/alguien (CR indirecto).
En las frases de este hilo el sujeto y el OD coinciden, el _me_ por tanto es reflexivo y funciona de OD y el sintagma preposicional encabezado por _a_ tiene la función sintáctica de complemento de régimen verbal, en este caso subclasificado como indirecto por tener ya el predicado un objeto directo.


----------



## inmamind

No lo olvides, un truco fácil. Si se puede pasar a pasiva y tiene sentido, es Complemento Directo.


----------

